# Ft Everard ' Aptity ' Please Can Someone Help



## des walker (Dec 5, 2007)

I am desperately trying to trace a picture of FT Everards (tanker I think) called APTITY. I am having one of those huge poster collages made for my son of all the ships he has sailed on and this is the last one I need to find. I know Shell now own it but I need a pic when Everards owned it with their flag and colours. My time is running out as I need to have this done for Christmas. I have searched the web and this site for months on and off and have obtained them all expect this one. this is the info I have found:....

Port of Registry: London
Propulsion: oil 2SA 5cy 500bhp 9 knots machy aft
Launched: Monday, 19 December 1938
Built: 1939
Ship Type: Tanker
Tonnage: 434 grt | 196 nrt | 450 dwt
Length: 166 feet 6
Breadth: 25 feet 1
Draught: 10 feet 3
Owner History:
F T Everard & Sons London
Status: Scrapped - 1987 Greenhithe

If this is the same one then I know it went to a salvage company but that Shell now own it so it must have been 'revamped'. Sorry I dont know all the correct wordings as I am a mere mum but would be grateful for any leading to a photo of this ship. Please Please Please.
(Bounce)


----------



## awateah2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Des , you have the information on the wrong 'Aptity' the one you are looking for was built by Hall Russell in 1968 as the 'Ardrossan' later 'Shell Craftsman', lengthened in 1991 and renamed 'Achatina'. She became the 'Aptity' in 1999 and sold and renamed 'Bonnie' in 2001. (Reference Miramar Ship Index) although I thought she was built later. I am sure there are members on this site that can help you find a photo. Regards


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

here you go ...
http://www.helderline.nl/tankers/201/Achatina+(3)/
http://www.ibiblio.org/maritime/photolibrary/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=139&pos=7
http://www.shipphotos.co.uk/pages/shellcraftsman.htm


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Des,
The APTITY 1939 looked like this:
1st ©A.Duncan
2nd ©D.Brown


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Des,
Here the SHELL CRAFTSMAN ex ARDROSSAN,later renamed APTITY


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Is Fred Everard still trading, if so, why not write to their office in Greenhythe I am sure they would help. I have always found that companies are a great when it comes to helping people with research.

Worth a try Regards Ron


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Fred Everard is now owned by James Fisher of Barrow but I`m sure google would be able to help.
David


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Put James Fisher in and all their addresses and contacts come up, with e-mails etc.


----------



## Larry Dev (Sep 10, 2006)

Seen the Bonnie in Limossol Cyprus 2 years ago, it appears that she is a bunkering vessel now as she had small Yokohama fenders attached. She still looks good from a distance she was anchored off the old harbour, hull painted red similar to BP,s small tankers, in fact I thought she was an ex BP one.


----------



## des walker (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Aptity*

Thanks to you all for the speedy replys. Ok I was wrong in my details as it was not that old but am still not having any luck with a photo as Aptity. Loads for Apachina, and Shell Craftsman but absolutely nothing for Aptity, on Shipphotos I have found 2 Aptity pics one looks ancient and the other looks quite old but does show the Everards flag, I still feel though that this is not the one. Are there any advances. I will of course email Fishers and see if they can help. Would really appreciate any other offers. Thanks again.
(ballet)


----------



## des walker (Dec 5, 2007)

*Aptity*

(Read) Thanks to everyone who has helped my task is now done. Special thanks to Captken who emailed me some pics and Kees Helder at Helderline (hope I am ok to say that) who also emailed me some pics. what a wonderful website. my son will be thrilled when receives his framed poster. thank you all once again.(Applause)


----------

